# Brand New M4



## blakewho (Jul 5, 2007)

Just wanted to announce the arrival of my brand new M4 (no date) ordered specially for me by Roy.









In its first 48 hours of wrist-time it has gained all of 1 second! It's only drawback as far as I can tell is that it makes my working day go more slowly because I spend more time looking at my watch.

I had my doubts when I ordered because a lot of divers watches, especially automatics, have seemed to me oversized and chunky (which is bad for me as I have quite slender wrists), but the M4 is the perfect size for me.

So, thanks Roy - and thanks forumers for persuading me to purchase!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nice one Blake, welcome to the club


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Blake!


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Great watch! O&W's are brilliant watches! Welcome by the way, anymore watches?

Andy


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice - and welcome. I don't think I have seen an M4 without a date before (and didn't know Roy sold them). Any chance of a piccy?

Does anyone know if the M1 and/or M5 is available in no-date form?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome mate


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

blakewho said:


> I had my doubts when I ordered because a lot of divers watches, especially automatics, have seemed to me oversized and chunky


Welcome & look forward to seeing pics, must disagree though, the bigger & chunkier the better

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice purchase Blake









Also welcome to the forum


----------



## blakewho (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome chaps. I'll try to post a picture sometime soon.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome to









Upload load to Photobucket and paste the IMG tagged URL into a post, it's that easy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m somewhat late but welcome to the forum Blake 









O&W make great watches at extremely reasonable prices and Roy is, as you have discovered, an excellent man to deal with


----------

